# First time buyer. Which gun to get



## fiscomi (May 27, 2006)

I am a new gun enthusiast. I am looking to get a new gun. I have been reading up a bit and really have no clue what to get. I am looking for a pistol, no revolver, pretty high quality, not too expensive, just a good gun. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thats a can of worms....... :-D 
You really need to be more specific about wht its uses will be to get good suggestions..Concealed carry? range beater,target ,rabbit plinker?


----------



## fiscomi (May 27, 2006)

mostly probably range shooting. I don't think i will need to conceal it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

fiscomi said:


> mostly probably range shooting. I don't think i will need to conceal it.


Personally, I think you should consider a Beretta 92FS. I'm sure once everyone chimes in you should have a pretty good idea of what to get.

The 92FS is a great handgun... safety, decocker, double and single action, 9mm, well built, easy to field strip and clean, etc.


----------



## fiscomi (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the input. I looked at these guns, now is there a difference other than apperance between the 92fs brigadier, inox, or regular?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

fiscomi said:


> thanks for the input. I looked at these guns, now is there a difference other than apperance between the 92fs brigadier, inox, or regular?
> 
> Thanks


The brigadier has a somewhat thicker slide, reducing recoil. The Inox models are mostly just appearance... except for the Inox Brigadier. The Inox brigadiers are being discontinued from what I understand.

Here's more info on the 92FS:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_92F/FS


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

XD45 Tactical. It doesn't get better than that. Except maybe a nice 1911 but that's a whole other story.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

The reason there is so many different guns is different people's taste. My advise to anyone that don't know what they want is to go to a gun show and handle, and look at as many as you can. Then go to a Shooting Range and rent the ones you like, or find a friend that will let you shoot one. That way you can find out what is best for you. I did a lot of trading and selling before I found what I liked best. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

P97 said:


> The reason there is so many different guns is different people's taste. My advise to anyone that don't know what they want is to go to a gun show and handle, and look at as many as you can. Then go to a Shooting Range and rent the ones you like, or find a friend that will let you shoot one. That way you can find out what is best for you. Good Luck!!!


+1


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

P97 said:


> The reason there is so many different guns is different people's taste. My advise to anyone that don't know what they want is to go to a gun show and handle, and look at as many as you can. Then go to a Shooting Range and rent the ones you like, or find a friend that will let you shoot one. That way you can find out what is best for you. I did a lot of trading and selling before I found what I liked best. Good Luck!!!


+1

Shoot all the different guns you can, go from there. Just remember, once you get one, you won't be able to stop there!!!! :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Personally, I think that the best value on the market are police trade-in 3rd generation S&W autos. They typically don't have high round counts and are very well constructed.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ruger p series,(with acception to p345 maybe) built like a tank, 100%reliable, (1000s and 1000s of rounds through my p90 and not 1 hiccup) and very affordable.(you can get a good used one for between 200 and 300 bucks according to its condition) in my opinion the best product on the market for the money. jmho

danny


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

fiscomi said:


> I am a new gun enthusiast. I am looking to get a new gun. I have been reading up a bit and really have no clue what to get. I am looking for a pistol, no revolver, pretty high quality, not too expensive, just a good gun. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Being a "new gun enthusiast" brings up several ideas, however, it really boils down to what you're intended use is for. If it's just for the range, then a decent quality .22 would be good. .22 caliber handguns are good to learn with. If your ambitions are elsewhere, like home defense, possible carry, hunting, etc, then you need to figure out which is most important. It seems that you want a semi-auto, so there's a start. A .22 is cheap to shoot and generally pretty inexpensive to buy. Other calibers/ models will cost more for both. If you intend it for hunting, then check your state laws, as most states won't allow but certain calibers. I kind of like Taurus because the price point vs quality is pretty good for new handguns. Used handguns will usually be just fine, but they're like buying a used car.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

I have to agree with viper a P Series Ruger is a real good place to start.There not real expensive ,reliable and easy to clean.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Guess you can see from my name what I like. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will find that everyone here has their own idea of what is best. To some degree, you will take a chance, no matter what - Trying to find a range that rents guns will be your best bet. I have bought guns before that felt great in my hand at the store, but at the range, I didn't like them.

I have seen some Beretta 92FS base models for $409 at the past couple of gun shows in my area. XDs are pretty good. I love the Walther P99, but the trigger style I prefer is not around much right now, and I don't care for the QA trigger.

I really lik ethe HK USP compact - the grip is more manageable than the fullsize USP. But, it ain't cheap. The HK P2000 is also nice. Glocks are good, if you can adjust to the trigger - some people have issues. 

So, listen to what everyone here tells U to give U some ideas - don't go buy a crappy brand of gun. But, try to rent some...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

By now you have seen lots of different opinions expressed, including my own.

The most important thing is to find a pistol that works well for you. Pretty much all of the toplins makers such as S&W, Ruger, Glock, Sig, H&K, et, will provide a good product and service to you. The most important thing is to find a pistol that feels good to you, performs well for you, and is within your price range.

If you can find a range that rents pistols, it is a good idea to try out several of the pistols that you are considering.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Take a ckose look at the XD. It is the gun of the year and you shouls beable to pick up a new one in the low fours. It's safer than the glock and I would start of with a 9 mm.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Take a ckose look at the XD. It is the gun of the year and you shouls beable to pick up a new one in the low fours. It's safer than the glock and I would start of with a 9 mm.


He must like his subcompact.... :-D

Have you invested in an after-market holster for it yet?

or

Are you going to keep and use the one that came with it?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The one that came with it sucks. I'm looking for a after narket.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

For mostly range time, go with a 9mm. The ammo is much cheaper than larger calibers. 

Read up on proper grip then rent two pistols at a time. See how they feel in your hands. Then do your own eliminations and playoffs.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*new purchase*

Read my post on "New purchase"....DO NOT buy any of these complicated Semi/Autos...if you are new to handguns. Buy a simple "Point and Shoot" Glock in whatever caliber you are comfortable with. These other weapons are fine quality pieces, but will only confuse the devil out of you. Learn on a simple system first....then buy your "highend blaster"....!!!


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

New Shooter......needs a safe, reliable pistol.....
and I would think, a good value.

Perhaps you should consider a Ruger P series...
they are an excellent value per dollar.

Good Luck


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Ruger P90DC


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Good advice all.
Especially from P97:


P97 said:


> The reason there is so many different guns is different people's taste. My advise to anyone that don't know what they want is to go to a gun show and handle, and look at as many as you can. Then go to a Shooting Range and rent the ones you like, or find a friend that will let you shoot one. That way you can find out what is best for you. I did a lot of trading and selling before I found what I liked best. Good Luck!!!


Colt 1911 Government 38 super is my choice for your 1st gun.
:wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been interested in the 38 super before. But I think that round is a bit harder to find in some areas, and is more expensive. I don't think that would be a good 1st gun for those reasons.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

While you may be correct about ammunition being difficult to find locally, it is readily available on line. 

And as for price, the Colt .38 super is a superior pistol and is widely used in competition. I would not put it in a class with Para, or Springfield, and, I would not complain about the satisfaction of "getting what I paid for."

It is a traditional 1911 and is a joy to shoot. It would be a fine choice for a beginner to learn the mechanical function of the 1911 handgun and a fine choice for refining skills needed in the shooting sports.


----------



## firing pin (May 26, 2006)

*The 9mm XD*

It's a good first pistol.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

*Re: new purchase*



1911driver said:


> Read my post on "New purchase"....DO NOT buy any of these complicated Semi/Autos...if you are new to handguns. Buy a simple "Point and Shoot" Glock in whatever caliber you are comfortable with. These other weapons are fine quality pieces, but will only confuse the devil out of you. Learn on a simple system first....then buy your "highend blaster"....!!!


What's so confusing about the other firearms. I teach cadets to shoot all of the time on TDA pistols, and it is never an issue.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I don't see what's so hard to learn or confusing about all these guns people talk about. If you practise with them you shouldn't have a problem. I had someone tell me how hard Sigs are to learn to shoot. Why? Get what feels good to you then practise with it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Go to a range that rents guns and try a few. I'm sure you'll find one to your liking.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Like everybody else I would recommend trying as many as you can before you purchase (include revolvers). I think if I was a new gun purchaser with little experience I would buy a good quality .22 and practice with it quite a bit. It would get you familiar with guns, it would be cheap to shoot, and much cheaper than buying a larger caliber right off the bat. You would keep the .22 when you decide later what your next gun will be and probably have a better idea of what type fits you best. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

Get a nice 38/357 revolver say a Ruger GP-100 4 inch barrel.you cant go wrong.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Either a .22 or an XD9 tactical. 

The 22 is great to learn on and very cheap to shoot. 
The XD9 has pretty cheap ammo (half the price of .45 and only a bit more than lowend match .22), very manageable recoil and can do double duty as home defense. Plus it makes a bigger boom, has high-cap magazines and is retardedly easy to tear down. Lifetime warranty as well.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

scoop said:


> Get a nice 38/357 revolver say a Ruger GP-100 4 inch barrel.you cant go wrong.


That should be where you start. But you said no revolver :?. If your gonna start with a semi auto. A 1911A1 is the perfect pistol. You cant do any better.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

A Ruger MKII or III . May be a Browning 22. You need to learn to shoot and a 22 is a good cheap way to start . Then you can move to a larger caliber later. If needed a 22 MKII can put a person in a hurt if used for SD


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I don't agree that you HAVE to start w/ a 22 - it can help - sure. But if he wants a gun to double for a home defense weapon - and later a CCW - I think 9mm is fine to start on. I have started a few people on 9mm. Heck, that's how I started.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

He ought to be planning to get two to four guns. Get a .22 for cheap plinking/practicing, then move up to a 9mm for more of the same and self/home defense, then go to a .45 for home defense (carry the 9 or vice/versa), then...........well, you guys know.........it's addictive. :-D


----------

